# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Nuk gjendet: www.forumishqiptar.com

## Davius

I nderuar staff, kisha nje pyetje, kur kycem ne forum nga nje klase e fakultetiy me nxjere kete, dmth shihe skedarin poshte...

Si eshte e mundur qe kur te nderoj klasen, atehere te hap forumin, dhe kete ma nxjer edhe ne nje internet kaffe ne qytet, kur dal tek internet kafeja tjeter pa problem hapet forumi...edhe ne banese hapet pa problem por edha atje ndonjehere me perseritet e njejta gje por zakonisht mire eshte...

Kete nuk mund ta kuptoj se pse ndodh, a thua valle ka lidhje me IP e komjuterit apo eshte faji i serverit apo lloji i lidhjes qe perdoret ne ate PC...

Ju flm per ndihmen...

----------


## Albo

Per probleme te tilla duhet te me dergosh mua ne privat keto te dhena:

1. IP qe perdor kur futesh nga kompjuteri qe ke problem.
2. Kur lindi problemi, ne cilen dite.
3. A eshte nje kompjuter publik qe e perdorin shume veta apo privat, qe e perdorni vetem ju.

Ky nuk eshte nje problem i serverit apo forumit, pasi forumi eshte funksional tere kohes. Ose problemi eshte ne lidhjen e kompjuterit tuaj ose IP juaj eshte bllokuar ne serverin tone. Sistemi yne ka disa nivele mbrojtjeje automatike qe bllokojne automatikisht IP qe krijojne probleme ne rrjet.

Nis te dhenat me mesazh privat qe te marresh nje pergjigje.

Albo

----------


## Zana e malit

Problemi qendron tek hyrja ne faqen e FSH-se!

 Meqe perdor dy IP adresa per te hyre ne kete faqe, nga njera mund te hyhet lehte, nderkaq nga tjetra eshte e veshtire, gje qe, sahere qe te orvatem me thote si vijon: *"The page cannot be displayed"*!

PSE?!

Njehere u mundova qe paraprakisht t'i fshija "cookies", te pastroja dosjen "Temporary internet files", e me pas edhe te ristartoja PC-ne duke menduar qe kjo do e zgjidh kete problem, por ai qendron akoma.
Me duhet te them qe, te njejtin problem e kam pasur edhe me pare dhe vetvetiu u rregullua dhe tani serish eshte paraqistur...!

Dua te dij nese kjo ka te beje me adminët e ketij forumi ne lidhje me ate IP adrese apo...ku qendron puna?!

Nga,
Zana e malit

----------


## Albo

Pergjigjen se cfare duhet te besh ne te tilla raste e gjen me lart. Mund ti dergosh te dhenat duke perdorur formularin e kontaktimit.

Albo

----------


## inter_forever

Pershendetje !

Sot  me  ka  dale  nje  problem  lidhur  me  postimin  ne  forum . 

Me  poshte  po  e  shpjegoj  hollesisht :

Klikoj  tek  ''PERGJIGJU ''  ne  fund  te  faqes  majtas  ,  me  pas  shkruaj  normalisht   mesazhin  qe  dua  te  postoj . Ne  fund  klikoj  tek  ''POSTO  PERGJIGJEN''  ,  por  me  del  nje  mesazh  gabimi  i  tille :

_Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /newreply.php on this server.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache Server at www.forumishqiptar.com Port 80_





POR   nese   postoj  me  menyren  ''Pergjigje    e  shpejte  ''  gjithcka  funksionon  normalisht  . Nderkohe  qe  mund  te  kryej  normalisht  moderimet    tek  Forumi  Futbollit  , vetem  se  duhet  te  postoj  gjithmone  me  ''pergjigjen  e  shpejte ''  , e  nuk  mund  te  hap  tema  te  reja .

Gjithe  te  mirat !

----------


## Davius

Edhe mua sot me eshte shfaqur njejte ky problem  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Davius

Gjeta problemin  :ngerdheshje: 


Mos perdorni shenja specifike ne postimet tuaja nese doni te shkruani dhe te mos ju shfaqet ai mesazh gabim nga forumi.

Dmth forumi per momentin permban vetem shkronjat qe gjendet ne tastier, shkronjat tjera si: c-ja, apo e-ja ..... qe permban gjuha shqipe jo se te del mesazh gabim...dmth thjesht shkruani me shkronjat qe keni ne tastier...

.........

----------


## inter_forever

Sot  eshte  rregulluar  gjithcka  dhe  nuk  ka  asnje  problem . :buzeqeshje:  

Pershendetje .

----------

